# Baked beans from scratch.



## gnubee (Jul 22, 2009)

I am making Dutch’s Beans from scratch. I start with 1 kilo ( about 2 pounds ) of white navy beans. 
Softened and plumped up that makes a heck of a lot of beans. That sink is regular size.


Bring to a boil then simmered for 2 hours to soften the beans. 


Fry Onions

Chop the Red Pepper 

Add the stuff

Recipe called for 6 strips of bacon so I figured 2 pounds would be enough. 
(you cannot have to much bacon)

Added the rest of the stuff

They are now in the smoker at 250f for 5 hours. That’s what I used for time last time I did them and they were great.

Now I have to run to the store and get the pineapple chunks that I forgot to get when I went for the beans. 
I add them in along with their juice.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2009)

Now that's going to be a heap-o-beans!

Looking forward to the finished results!!!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 22, 2009)

oh yea dutchs beans with plenty ta go round keep us posted


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Like dutch said thats a mess of beans. They sure should make dutch proud.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 22, 2009)

This Half I smoked for 4 hours in Mesquite then Finished in this roaster to free up space in my smoker for some ribs. 




The other ½ of the beans I did in the oven after only 1 hour in apple wood smoke. My wife and sisters in law ( 9 of them…. I know, I know I should get a medal for endurance ) don’t like too much smoke. 
I told them I don’t make smokeless beans. 

Confession time..... I went to the store and got the pineapple I forgot. They were on sale for 5 for $5.00 a bargain. So I got 2 cans of chopped for the beans and the last 3 cans sliced for pizza. As soon as I got home I opened two cans to toss in the beans. You guessed it , I opened two cans of the sliced. What can I say


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 22, 2009)

Lotta Good Eats There.


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

GnuBee, you cook like I do~ LOTS at a time....makes for great leftovers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Super looking beans and double plus for you for making 'em from dried-scratch..the way all good beans should be done!


----------



## gnubee (Jul 23, 2009)

We fed 46 people with those beans. Turns out that was a 2 kilo bag of beans instead of a one kilo bag of beans. Someone wrote 2# on the bag of dried beans. 2 pounds is roughly 1 kilo. However it should have read 2 kilos which is 4 pounds of beans, twice as much as I needed for my recipe. So I just doubled everything else. A good thing to because there is not much left over. Sure was Yummy.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 23, 2009)

Great post GnuBee. 






for doing it from scratch!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 23, 2009)

Those look awesome.

I second those 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for doing it from scratch.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job on those beans
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fed 46 people....that party must have been a gas!!!!


----------



## que-ball (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm only one guy, so if I make a big batch of beans like this, how can I preserve the leftovers?  Do they freeze well?  Could I can them in pint or quart jars?


----------

